# Lysimachia Nummularia 'Aurea' - will this survive in a tropical tank?



## ifb-online (May 15, 2006)

Bought a Lysimachia Nummularia 'Aurea' a couple of weeks ago for my tropical tank without reading the label and now I discover its recommended maximum temperature is 72F. My Tank has been hovering at 80F in the warm weather we have been having but even at what I call 'normal# temperatures, the tank will be around 76-77F, so is this plant still worth keeping?

It has a little algae on it, which my juvenile albino Ancistrus Pleco occasionally hoovers up and is dropping roots, but it doesn't seem to have grown that much and it's still a characteristic pale green. We have hard water here and a pH of around 7.5-8. I'm running a brew-type Hagen CO2 system (second hand!) in the (120 litre/ 26 imp. gal./ 31 US gal.) tank.

Thanks!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have some of this in a tank. It's a typical tropical tank and living in Florida summer days find tank temps in the 80's. IMO, it's doing Ok in the tank. It is a slow grower, something I like in a stem plant  , so I say definitely keep it. I also have hard water (kh 9-10; gh12).


----------



## ifb-online (May 15, 2006)

Thanks Bert. I did buy another stem plant (unlabelled by recommended to me by the shop ), not sure what, but it looked like Anachris (Elodea?) and it was starting to disintegrate after just one week, hence my concern.

I pruned my Limnophila Heterophylla and added a Cabomba and both have grown rapidly and now reach the surface, though they both have brown tinged tips. I have also added Valisneria and this hs become established very easily and is throwing off runners.

Ian


----------

